# Angeln in New Brunswick, Canada



## canadafritz (16. Mai 2010)

Wir angeln hier auf Lachse, Forellen, Aale und Makrelen. Suchen Kontakte zu deutschen Anglern. Bei Interesse bitte melden.
Gruss Christel und Fritz#h


----------



## Ostsee-Fischer (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln in New Brunswick, Canada*

Hallo!
Ich wohne an der Ostsee und verbringe demnächst drei Wochen in Ostkanada.
Am Liebsten fische ich auf Forelle und Dorsch.
Wir wollen von Montreal an die Küste fahren. Eine Angel will ich auch mitnehmen. 
Vielleicht habt Ihr ja ein paar Tipps für mich.
Gruss Marcus


----------



## Möwe (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln in New Brunswick, Canada*

Hallo Christel und Fritz, wo wohnt Ihr in NB? Ich bin , wenn es klappt, wieder in Miramichi, genau Bartibog Bridge. Also etwas ausserhalb von Miramichi. Wenn ich Zeit habe , angle ich im Gebiet der Mramichi Bay oder im  Gebiet des Bartibog. Ich würde mich freuen, von Euch etwas zu hören. Viele Grüsse nach NB von Frank#h#h#h


----------



## John Doe12 (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln in New Brunswick, Canada*



Ostsee-Fischer schrieb:


> Wir wollen von Montreal an die Küste fahren. Eine Angel will ich auch mitnehmen.
> Vielleicht habt Ihr ja ein paar Tipps für mich.
> Gruss Marcus



Fahrt ihr am St.Laurent lang Richtung Gaspesie?

Ich bin gerade in Matane, also im St.Laurent beissen die Makrelen ganz gut zur Zeit auf 40 Gr. Pilker vom Ufer, vereinzelt werden auch Dorsche gefangen, auf Stint.
Also Forellen in den Flüssen kannste vergessen, dafür brauchst du ne Lizens zum Lachsangeln, da gerade Saison ist + Daily Fishingpass, ca. 100€ pro Tag. In den Seen kannst du auf Saiblinge fischen, die Genehmigung kostet um die 20 $ und gilt für das ganze Jahr. Lachsangeln mit der Fliege kann ich empfehlen, aber bei der Masse an Flüssen nur mit Guide. Ich war am Samstag in Cap Chat und hab einen schönen 20 Pfd. + Salmon erwischt, absolutes Glück beim ersten mal, aber ich hatte nen Arbeitskollegen als Guide dabei, der kennt sich hier aus.
Achso das Fischen im St. Laurent ist umsonst und bedarf keiner Lizenz.

Petri

Martin


----------



## Ostsee-Fischer (23. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln in New Brunswick, Canada*

Hallo Martin!

Wir starten am nächsten Montag ab Montreal mit einem Womo und wollen zunächst am St.-Lorenz in Richtung Tadoussac und überqueren den Strom dann nach Rimouski.
Dann werden wir die Gaspesie Halbinsel umrunden und so auch durch Matane fahren.

Kannst Du mir etwas bezüglich Angeltechniken, Köder, Stellen usw. sagen?
Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.
Was für Fischarten gibt es denn sonst noch so?
Wie siehts dort mit Angelgeschäften aus?

Fragen über Fragen, aber ich war noch nicht in Ostkanada und möchte die eine oder andere Stunde am Wasser verbringen.

Viele Grüße von der Ostsee

Marcus


----------



## John Doe12 (23. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln in New Brunswick, Canada*

Hallo

Schade ich bin gerade wieder in Deutschland und fliege erst am 19.09. wieder rüber.

Ich habe auf Makrelen in Matane, direkt im Hafen gefischt, allerdings nicht von der schönen Kaimauer aus, sondern direkt auf der anderen Seite, dort liegen riesige Felsen, auf denen man schön stehen kann.
Ich denke am Strand vom Ufer aus geht auch, aber da sollteste du dir eine Stelle suchen an der nicht soviele Felsen in Strandnähe sind.
Am Hafen von Le Mechin und St. Anne de Mont, gehts auch auf Makrelen, du wirst die Angler dort sehen, sie angeln mit Paternostern und kl. Pilkern als Gewicht, einfach mal den Leuten über die Schulter schauen und fragen, Canadier sind sehr nette Menschen und helfen gerne, wenn du Glück hast triffst du dort auch jemanden, der englisch spricht, ansonsten ist die Sprache der Region französisch.
Ich hab nur mit einem kl.Pilker 40 Gr. in blau/silber gefischt und gut damit gefangen.
Angelzubehör und Köder bekommst du bei jedem Canadian Tire, Wal Mart, oder den Pro Nature Shops.
http://www.groupepronature.ca/index.asp?cid=23986&pid=272⟨=en#quebec

Da ist eine Übersicht, wo diese Shops sind, ich seh gerade in Rimouski ist auch einer.

Ansonsten gibt es noch Dorsche, die man aber besser am Abend befischt, mit einer simplen 2 Hakenmontage und Endblei, also ansitzen, als Köder kannst du in jedem Fischgeschäft Heringe kaufen, die sind vakuumverpackt und trocken gesalzen, von daher recht zäh und fallen nicht so vom Haken. Einfach Fetzen schneiden und auf nen 1/0er bis 3/0er Haken
Naja ich hatte noch nen kleinen Pollack, aber ich weiß nicht ob die regelmäßig zu erwarten sind.
Sonst habe ich hier noch einen kl. Bericht geschrieben, vielleicht interessiert es euch ja.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=224065

Petri und viel Spaß in CA

Martin


----------



## Ostsee-Fischer (23. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln in New Brunswick, Canada*

Hallo Martin!

Vielen Dank für Deine schnelle Antwort.

Gehe ich richtig in der Annahme, dass ich im Hafengebiet keine Angelerlaubnis benötige?

Ich meine mal soetwas gelesen zu haben.

Kannst Du zu der Größe der Dorsche noch was sagen?

Gibt es sonst ein bestimmtes Angelgebiet oder vielleicht eine Bootsausfahrt zum Angeln, die Du mir empfehlen könntest?

Gruß

Marcus


----------



## John Doe12 (23. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln in New Brunswick, Canada*

Hallo

Soweit ich informiert bin brauchst du im gesamten St. Lorenz keine Erlaubnis, weil es als "Meer" gilt, naja ist ja auch Salzwasser.
Die Dorsche sind keine Riesen, um die 45 cm in der Regel, ab und zu mal ein größerer bis 60cm. Ich habe selber keinen gefangen, sondern nur einige verloren in den Steinen. Das waren halt die größen, die ich so bei anderen Anglern gesehen habe.
Ausfahrten oder sowas kann ich dir nicht sagen, vielleicht in Riviere du Loup, da sind wir zu einer Walbesichtigung gefahren, vielleicht gibts dort auch Angelausfahrten, ich bin wenn ich angeln war, nur mit meinen kanadischen Arbeitskollegen unterwegs gewesen.
Vielleicht noch ein bischen "googeln" ich bin ja nu nicht der kandische Angelexperte, ich hab halt ein bischen in der Region gefischt, was gefangen und viel Spaß gehabt.
Wenn du Lachsangeln willst nimm dir nen Guide, die sind ab 150€ zu bekommen, das ist es auf jeden Fall wert.
Hier gibt es auch noch eine menge Infos über die Region Quebec.

http://www.bonjourquebec.com/de-de/accueil3.html

Petri

Martin


----------



## salmon Wim (3. September 2011)

*AW: Angeln in New Brunswick, Canada*



canadafritz schrieb:


> Wir angeln hier auf Lachse, Forellen, Aale und Makrelen. Suchen Kontakte zu deutschen Anglern. Bei Interesse bitte melden.
> Gruss Christel und Fritz#h


Hallo Christel und Fritz, 
Schicke mir bitte eine PN bezgl. Lachsfischerei
Gruss
salmon Wim


----------

